# Have you ever tried the CBD to treat DP and DR?



## Gelon (Sep 10, 2016)

Soon I will start a treatment based on CBD, someone else has tried this substance? It seems to be promising.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/52357-use-of-cannabidiol-cbd-for-dpdr-im-trying-it/


----------



## Psytrancer97 (Oct 6, 2016)

It doesnt help


----------

